# Photography Books for Christmas



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

With Christmas coming I thought it might be a good idea to post some titles that people might be interested in and then create a link to this thread in the index. I can't take credit for the idea - that has to go to Gator Nutz. 

Here are some that he recommends - anyone else?

General Photography
"Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson
"The Digital Photography Book" by Scott Kelby
"Creative Nature and Outdoor Photography" by Brenda Tharp

Post Processing (Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, etc.)
"The Photoshop CS2 Book for Digital Photographers" by Scott Kelby 
"Adobe Photoshop CS2 One-on-one" by Deke McClelland
"Photoshop CS2 Bible" by Deke McClelland and Laurie Ulrich Fuller


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Post Processing:
"Photoshop CS3 Channels and Masks" Stephen Romaniello

"Camera Raw with Adoby Photoshop CS2" Bruce Fraser
This is an EXCELLENT book even it you use CS3. You will learn about what you are actually doing to the data in an image you are modifying and what adjustments you should do in RAW mode vs CS3 to prevent degradation. If you've ever thought about using RAW files, this book is a must read that will help you understand why RAW is the way you can make a shot "be all that it can be". It also disusses Adobe Bridge and automating tasks, and some good workflow techniques and sequencing.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man thats what I need........Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome idea James and Rusty!

i picked a book up a couple of weeks ago:

 '101 Digital Photo Tips - in easy steps' by Nick Vandome
 
i haven't had much chance to spend time with it, but it has all manner of easy to follow ideas for basic things. it is a paperback containing 192 pages, each page is about 2/3 of an A4 size . open the book and on the left is the page of writing i.e. the 'Tip' and on the right are clear photos of examples. roll on the holidays, i'm going to work through it 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like "elelments 5 the missing manual"


----------

